# Help Me Sort The Wheat From The Chaff!



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi chaps.

Not been very active of late because I've simply had no cash to indulge my little hobby. 

However, that changed today with the arrival of this little lot.

Bought a job lot of watches just for an older Oris I liked the look of. However, i might have a few others of interest now I've had a better look.

(also bought a job lot of Rolex booklets just for an Explorer one. Always the way when you just need one that it comes along in a bulk lot!)

I may be playing catch and release with a couple of these later - particularly the Rotary and Sekonda's.

First up is an old Sekonda with what looks like a linen dial. I have a gold Omega Seamaster De-Ville with a dial like this and adore it. This works, but timekeeping is very poor. There is also a ladies Sekonda none runner - not of much appeal to me obviously.

There is a gents Rotary from around 1960's which looks in great shape and keeps wonderful time but isn't anything particularly interesting - just the standard vintage 'dress watch' fare which works for me.

Now the unusual bits. First a bettery operated ladies Junghans fob/pendant watch. I have no idea what this is, or even if it's real. Any info would be gratefully received. Not gold, just plated, and the movement is just stamped up West Germany, 6 Jewel, quartz.

This is potentially the star lot, a cracking red Hamilton 'Sub 660'. It's a quartz and I can't get in the back (job for my watchmaker), but if it turns out to be legit I may well have found my new daily wearer! It pretty much passed me by before but really jumped out when I sat down to see what I'd got.

Again, hard to tell from my pic's but any info would be appreciated as I don't really do Hamilton, I'm lost when away from Omega! 

if it's bad news, keep it to PM please!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)




----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Ah well, not my week I suppose.

The Hamilton movement says something about Swiss, but the caseback has a massive 'Made In Thailand' stamp on the inside.

Gutted.

E.bayed a couple of the oddments, just sitting on the Junghans now. No idea what to do with that.

Still, the Oris is a cracker (chrome plated I assume as there is a bit of wear on the back). Worn it twice this week and it even keeps time. :lol:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

The Junghans looks like a nurses' watch to me. Does it work or even keep time? Interesting case though.

Mike


----------

